# 2007 Outback 21Rs For Sale



## Goody95 (Dec 27, 2006)

I am looking to sale my 2007 Outback 21rs. Wanting to upgrade. Camper is in great condition!! Animal and smoke free!

Modifications:

New tires (Used twice)
Bunk Ladder
Power Electric Awning
Flat screen TV mount

Camper comes with Reese Equalizer hitch and bars and Reese Sway bar.

Located in upstate, SC.

Email [email protected] for more info and pictures.

$13,250.00


----------



## N8IvTxn (Oct 29, 2009)

What are you looking to upgrade to?

Steve


----------



## jiminny (Dec 26, 2007)

Have you sold your 21RS, yet? If not, can you post more pics?

Jim


----------



## N8IvTxn (Oct 29, 2009)

Is your camper still available and if so, what are you looking to upgrade to?


----------

